# Slow AC Drip



## Cmathis318 (6 mo ago)

We have a slow drip that seems to be confusing our HVAC tech. Our return is below our air handler in an upstairs closet. The drip is coming between the plastic pan and the air handler insulation in the closet. The HVAC company decided to replace the coil thinking maybe something was touching the insulation
. We just replaced the coil and it is dripping in the same exact spot you can see run down between the pan and insulation and drops down in the return box . Any ideas ? Thank you


----------

